
Dive into GHC: Intermediate Forms - setra
http://www.stephendiehl.com/posts/ghc_02.html
======
bmer
I am getting a 403 Forbidden error when visiting the link. Same thing when
visiting stephendiehl.com

EDIT: the link is working again.

